# For the people who have long coats...



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

How many times have people asked if your dog was a full blooded German Shepherd? I just got back walking Rogue, my little 8 month old long coat, and while I was happy and proud of Rogue behaving herself as we crossed the paths of many many small yappy dogs and children on bikes, I couldn't believe how many people thought she was either a border collie (she looks nothing like one) or a chow mix, one person even told me there was no way she was 100% GSD...I said yes, she is FULL GSD but don't step any closer you might see just how full she really is! I was wondering how many other people get these silly statements/questions?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I really dont have that happen often as he is a black and tan and looks pretty sherpherdy but they ALWAYS comment about how gorgeous he is. Probably because yours is young and at that gangly age is why they say things like that. I am sure Rogue will be one handsome guy when he matures. Heck coats look gorgeous no matter what in my personal opinion. LOL. 
Most people dont realize gsd's come in a coat either. They are just jealous!


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Luckily not very many. Our GSD is a borderline Langstockhaar so she isn't all that fluffy so maybe that's why... People actually asked us more often about our GSD whose ear went half down after an ear infection. They never believed he was pure *sigh

Good job Rogue for being so well behaved! I know you are full GSD


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

My last GSD (a long coat) was often mistaken for a Collie/Shepherd, Wolf/Shepherd or a Belgian Tervuren.

I got into a lengthy discussion with some guy at the dog park who was convinced Cisco was a Belgian Tervuren. I was finally able to convince him when a female Tervuren entered the park. He left in a hurry after seeing her. lol


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: WolfieMy last GSD (a long coat) was often mistaken for a Collie/Shepherd, Wolf/Shepherd or a Belgian Tervuren.
> 
> I got into a lengthy discussion with some guy at the dog park who was convinced Cisco was a Belgian Tervuren. I was finally able to convince him when a female Tervuren entered the park. He left in a hurry after seeing her. lol


Hahaha!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I did not know about long coats until we got ours. (My first reaction at the rescue meet and greet was, Oh no! The hair!) I now love the long coats. 

We get a lot of reactions including the ones asking what is she? We also get an amazing number of people who stop their car when we are walking and complement us on our dogs. And when they meet Clover they all rave.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Yup! When we say they are GSDs we get asked all the time what other breed they have mixed in. But usually are then also told they are the prettiest dogs they have ever seen. You just do not see many of them here in Alaska. To be truthful, we have had GSDs for 25 years and until about 2 years ago had never seen a long coat and probably would of asked the same question. But thanks to all the pictures Cassidy's Mom posts of her fabulous puppers we learned about them on the Internet and now are Coatie Fans


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am not sure if I had ever seen a long coat GSD prior to getting mine, but I do know that every time we are out in public I am asked what kind of dog he is. And folks are always commenting on how handsome he is. Even my dad thought he was a good looking young man and it takes a lot for that to come from him(they like little dogs)!!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

All the time...
and my Spitz is a Pom too.









And my smooth coat was a "minature shepherd"
(she was only 4 mos old) now they would call her a mutant giant
freakazoid. 

Duh, yeah!

Folks are ignorant, but very confident they aren't.
Let it roll, it isn't likely to change anytime soon.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Shepherdy, great word.



> Originally Posted By: MyoungI really dont have that happen often as he is a black and tan and looks pretty sherpherdy but they ALWAYS comment about how gorgeous he is.


----------



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

People always seemed to think that Lady was a collie.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I haven't had any comments from the Germans other than how gorgeous my DSH are. But when they were little the Americans were always guessing their breed. 
We don't take them around the Americans much as we avoid the base so I haven't had a comments now that they are big.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i am asked what kind of dog tilden is every time we're out. the responses vary from simple acknowledgment, to surprise, to curiosity, and the occasional disbelief. either way i am always complemented on how beautiful he is and his nice coloring.

so far guesses have included:

belgian tervuren
collie
border collie
australian shepherd
sheltie
doberman








shiloh shepherd
golden retriever
rhodesian ridgeback








irish setter

the most common conversation is short and goes "what kind of dog is that" "he's a long haired german shepherd" "pure?" "yep" "wow, he's gorgeous... didnt know they came in the long hair variety" or "really, i've never seen one that color before"


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Funny when I adopted my coatie, Max, from the shelter I had glanced at him and said Belgian Tervuren. But then took a second look and said, no, Long coat GSD. I had only seen pictiurs before even tho I have had GSD's a long time. 

I get asked often what he is and when I tell people they are surprised and comment on how gorgeous he is.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Hahahaha... we've had long coats for the past 28 years and it's always the same: "What kind of dog is THAT?" and then I say proudly "He/She is a Long Coat German Shepherd". Then the segway might be one of the following:
"What a great looking dog"
"Uh... I don't think so... I think you mean Belgium Sheepdog?"
"Huh... I could put money on your dog being a Chow mix"
"Really? I'll be darned...So German Shepherds can have long hair?"
"Oh, but it's not full-blooded right?"
It's quite entertaining... Next week I'll get a lot of that. Our Vet school is doing Microchip Your Dog day, a big fund raising for the Vet students. So let's see how many guesses we'll get with Gus and Molly. One thing all folks say is how gorgeous they look. It swells momma's heart...





















Tee hee...
Ana


----------

